# Axolotl Love



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

My wildtype male started leaving his spermatophores around the tank over the weekend. A few days ago I noticed him having what appeared to be seizure-like freak outs, then realized it was the "axolotl dance" the male does to court the female around the tank to his presents.

If history repeats itself (this soon after), I'm going to have to put in a big order for daphnia again 

YouTube - axolotta love


----------

